# 2nd. ANNUAL SoCal START THE YEAR RIGHT HERF!!!



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

I understand that I am new here, and that no one heard of this HERF (with the exception of a few oy you) , I am planning on having it arround the same time as last year Saturday, January 7th 2006. I am hoping that it will not rain, but, this time we'll just start off in the Garage!!!! Taco guy is still an option, I beleive everyone liked them. 

So everything is the same, Kick off about 1:00pm 'till.............. I Dunno?

I need a head count so begin the list, suggestions ???

This is open to all the more the merrier, here's the address:


5923 Palm Ave
Whittier, CA 90601


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

So the date is near and the Herf is just arround the corner, all are wellcomed


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

topers


Its TOMORROW


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*A FRIGGIN' HERF & I JUST FRIGGIN' FOUND OUT!!

C R A P !!!*

Just found out yesterday from Cigarflip. For some reason my password on CW isn't working.

Well, I've got the address, I'll mapquest it & be there, but I'll be late (sometime around 6 or 7 pm) becasue I have to be in San Diego earlier in the day today.

I'll definately put a few phone calls out to the Poker Patio Posse crew, maybe we'll get a bigger turnout.

See y'all there.

:w


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Great time! Thanks for puttin' the herf together Albert. It was a blast, even if I did show up late in the day (& already stoked out a bit from a few sticks earlier in the day -- LOL) . . . still a lot of fun catching up with gorillas I know as awell as meeting a bunch of new ones.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey albert had a great time, I dig the tv in the garage got to see some footbal and my lakers play. hope to meet up again soon since it is a long drive for me to your place and dont forget TJ herf on the 18th of feb


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Albert, you throw a mean herf! it was great herfing you and your buddies...:tpd: TJ on feb 18th!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

a Herf in TJ on the 18th? I could be into that!
Scott


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> a Herf in TJ on the 18th? I could be into that!
> Scott


check out this thread Scott
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18135


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Just like last year, this herf is so much fun. Thanks Alberto! 


Good to see a few of the CS brothers there.


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanx for coming out fellas!!! 
Mo thanx foir the tastee treats, they were XCELLENT!!!!

Gabe thanx for coming out, if you ever in the neigborhood stop by , I'll make it the 18th sounds like a lot of people are going to be there


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

coma said:


> Thanx for coming out fellas!!!
> Mo thanx foir the tastee treats, they were XCELLENT!!!!
> 
> Gabe thanx for coming out, if you ever in the neigborhood stop by , I'll make it the 18th sounds like a lot of people are going to be there


If you plan on attending, please post your intentions here.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18135
At Gabe's urging, I started the thread. By default, I am somewhat of the organizer of this event. If you post there, I can make sure you are notified of any "plans".
Looking forward to meeting you.

Peter


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

NOOOOOOO I MISSED THE HERF!!!!!!!!

I think that's what Mo was calling me about.... and I missed his call!!!
:hn


----------

